#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Hoje 2017 o provedor precisa tira SCM na anatel

## Rodrigo350

Eu tô trabalhando ilegal e quero né regularizar eu só pequeno e gastaria de saber se preciso de SCM ???

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Rodrigo350

E outra dúvida é se tiver que tira a SCM na anatel ela exige inscrição estadual ? Ou pode ser só o cnpj

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

Obrigatório como sempre foi e deve continuar obrigatório. 

Como você necessita estar em dia (apresentar certidões negativas) municipal, estadual, federal você necessita: alvará, inscrição estadual (que para provedor está condicionada ao Crea ou vice versa, depende do estado). Negativa conjunta federal estão inclusos débitos junto a receita federal (IRPJ inclusive), previdência e impostos. 

Boa sorte

----------


## Rodrigo350

> Obrigatório como sempre foi e deve continuar obrigatório. 
> 
> Como você necessita estar em dia (apresentar certidões negativas) municipal, estadual, federal você necessita: alvará, inscrição estadual (que para provedor está condicionada ao Crea ou vice versa, depende do estado). Negativa conjunta federal estão inclusos débitos junto a receita federal (IRPJ inclusive), previdência e impostos. 
> 
> Boa sorte


Blz obrigado 
O CNAE pra abrir é 61.10-8-03 ou 61.90-6-01 só que meu contador falo que esse não tem inscrição estadual porque é prestação de serviço e só CNAE do comércio tem inscrição estadual eu poso adiciona qualquer CNAE do comércio ou tem algum específico ?

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

> Blz obrigado 
> O CNAE pra abrir é 61.10-8-03 ou 61.90-6-01 só que meu contador falo que esse não tem inscrição estadual porque é prestação de serviço e só CNAE do comércio tem inscrição estadual eu poso adiciona qualquer CNAE do comércio ou tem algum específico ?
> 
> Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App



E bom nunca ser um só. Porque você vai prover, instalar, vender antena etc...

Eu tenho no meu CNPJ esses aqui:
61.90-6-01 Provedores de acesso as redes de comunicações
61.10-8-03 Serviços de comunicação multimidia - SCM
63.11-9-00 Tratamento de dados, provedores de serviços de aplicação e serviços de hostedagem na internet
95.11-8-00 Reparação e manutenção de computadores e de equipamentos perifericos
43.21-5-00 Instalação e manutenção elétrica

Questione seu contador pois agora serviços de telecomunicações, se não me engano, tem de recolher ICMS pro estado depois da decisão do STF... Por isso tem de ter inscrição estadual. Meu contador ainda não deu retorno sobre isso, mas acho que vai ter de recolher sim!

----------


## Rodrigo350

> E bom nunca ser um só. Porque você vai prover, instalar, vender antena etc...
> 
> Eu tenho no meu CNPJ esses aqui:
> 61.90-6-01 Provedores de acesso as redes de comunicações
> 61.10-8-03 Serviços de comunicação multimidia - SCM
> 63.11-9-00 Tratamento de dados, provedores de serviços de aplicação e serviços de hostedagem na internet
> 95.11-8-00 Reparação e manutenção de computadores e de equipamentos perifericos
> 43.21-5-00 Instalação e manutenção elétrica
> 
> Questione seu contador pois agora serviços de telecomunicações, se não me engano, tem de recolher ICMS pro estado depois da decisão do STF... Por isso tem de ter inscrição estadual. Meu contador ainda não deu retorno sobre isso, mas acho que vai ter de recolher sim!


Muito obrigado agora eu entendi 
Fica com Deus 

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## TheGodfather

> E bom nunca ser um só. Porque você vai prover, instalar, vender antena etc...
> 
> Eu tenho no meu CNPJ esses aqui:
> 61.90-6-01 Provedores de acesso as redes de comunicações
> 61.10-8-03 Serviços de comunicação multimidia - SCM
> 63.11-9-00 Tratamento de dados, provedores de serviços de aplicação e serviços de hostedagem na internet
> 95.11-8-00 Reparação e manutenção de computadores e de equipamentos perifericos
> 43.21-5-00 Instalação e manutenção elétrica
> 
> Questione seu contador pois agora serviços de telecomunicações, se não me engano, tem de recolher ICMS pro estado depois da decisão do STF... Por isso tem de ter inscrição estadual. Meu contador ainda não deu retorno sobre isso, mas acho que vai ter de recolher sim!


Sim, é verdade, nas faturas da Vivo já está inclusive constando essa informação no rodapé. Pra isso o lixão do STF funciona como um relógio suíço... pra julgar o bandido do Renan Calheiros demoraram mais de 9 anos e ao fim ficaram de quatro. Mas pra f#der com a gente é a história de sempre...

----------


## VJDvalter

Procure no youtube assim: Tire você mesmo sua licença scm. vai aparecer um video explicativo bem legal.

----------


## Engenheirotelecom

Alguém precisando de SCM ou Responsável Técnico?

Eng. Oliveira
(11) 9 5386 0365

----------


## Engenheirotelecom

Olá amigo, segue aqui o link com informações detalhadas sobre SCM: http://www.licencascmanatel.com.br/s...cen%C3%A7a-SCM

Abraço.

----------


## raumaster

Saiu isso hoje, gostaria de ouvir opiniões:

DESTAQUE
ANATEL NÃO VAI MAIS EXIGIR OUTORGA DE BANDA LARGA PARA EMPRESAS COM ATÉ CINCO MIL USUÁRIOS

http://www.telesintese.com.br/anatel...-mil-usuarios/

----------

